# Penn 850SSM spinning reel vs. Penn Senator



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I currently have the Penn 850SSM spinning reel for shark off the surf, but wanted to know if this can compete with a Penn Senator 6/0. Since I will be surf fishing once a year in Destin, can I land some bigger sharks on the 850SSM without having to upgrade?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The 6/0 will hold a mile of 80# test spectra, probably 3X what the spinning reel will hold.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

You are comparing apples and oranges


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

That's the apple and orange. Where can I max out without having to go the Penn Senator. My dream is to get a 100lb. Bull shark from the surf with my Penn 850SSM. Is this possible?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes. It should be no problem.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's very possible. In order to use a 6/0 you would have to have a way of getting the bait out.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Great! I will keep plugging away with my Penn 850SSM!


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Would a Penn 320 GT2 work for this as well ??


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, the Penn 320 will work. It'll hold the same amount of line as the 850. 



If you can get your bait in the same place, you might prefer the 320 for sharks because of line twist.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a 850ss and a 320gt2 , your right about the line twist factor with the 850, but i have trouble casting the 320, would a longer rod help ? Or just keep casting the 320 untill i get better with it...:banghead


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Use the 850, it's really an easy choice.


----------

